
You don't need push notifications - jmduke
http://jmduke.com/posts/push_notifications/
======
squidlogic
As a user you probably don't need more push notifications in your life. As a
developer, my app benefits from higher user interaction if I have push
notifications.

In my opinion, the onus is on the user to be responsible with their time,
guarding their attention from competing interests. But we as developers can
probably help out as well. One way might be giving people easy ways to opt out
of notifications (or opt out by default).

